# I would love to have this locomotive



## jonmyrlebailey

in G-scale 1:27. I believe the engine in this picture is standard guage. An engine like this would look cute pulling my string of 5 heavyweights. I consider the Pullman heavyweights the most classic of American passenger cars. A rugged, classic, freight diesel road engine like a GP-40 or, a U boat, would also look slick pulling heavyweights. 

What locomotive make/model/year/class is this 4-6-0 TSRR #201? Baldwin? ALCO? Other?










Is this offered in G scale?

Here is this cute little engine in action playing the devil to put that big ugly behemouth into the engine shed. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqUYjRzUis4&feature=related


----------



## Big Ed

jonmyrlebailey said:


> in G-scale 1:27. I believe the engine in this picture is standard guage. An engine like this would look cute pulling my string of 5 heavyweights. I consider the Pullman heavyweights the most classic of American passenger cars. A rugged, classic, freight diesel road engine like a GP-40 or, a U boat, would also look slick pulling heavyweights.
> 
> What locomotive make/model/year/class is this 4-6-0 TSRR #201? Baldwin? ALCO? Other?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this offered in G scale?
> 
> Here is this cute little engine in action playing the devil to put that big ugly behemouth into the engine shed.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqUYjRzUis4&feature=related




Builder A.L.Cooke



A copy and paste for you,









Engine number 201 is the oldest locomotive operated on the line. This engine was built in 1901 by the A.L. Cooke Locomotive Works for the Texas & Pacific Railway, and is the only operating T&P steam locomotive in existence. The engine was built for freight service and proudly wore the number 316 during its career with the Texas & Pacific.​ Engine 201 is classified as a 4-6-0. This means that it has four wheels in the front, six drivers in the middle and no wheels in the rear of the engine. This type of locomotive is commonly referred to as a "ten wheeler."​ In 1949, after years of hard service, the Texas & Pacific sold number 316 to the Paris & Mt. Pleasant Railroad, a T&P subsidiary. In 1951 the locomotive was saved from the scrapper's torch by a remarkable lady who wished to remain anonymous. She purchased the engine and, with the help from the T&P, donated it to the city of Abilene in honor of its seventy-fifth anniversary as a city.​ The venerable ten wheeler remained on display in Abilene at the Oscar Rose Park for many years, wearing the number 75 to symbolize the seventy-fifth Jubilee Celebration of the City.​ In 1974 the citizens of Abilene graciously donated the locomotive to the newly formed Texas State Railroad. After extensive repair and refurbishing, the engine was again rolling down the rails to thrill a new generation of train passengers.​ 
The 201 was recently refurbished and unveiled during October 2006 and is currently used during steam excursions at the Texas State Railroad.

*Current status: Operating*
Engine #201
Builder A.L.Cooke

Built 1901
79 tons


----------



## jonmyrlebailey

*actually, the Cooke Works division of ALCO*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Alco-Cooke_builder's_plate.jpg


----------



## Railroadinovations

Bachmann Trains makes a G scale 4-6-0 in a lot of different paint schemes, however I have not heard of them painting one in this roadname. If you wish to just have a 4-6-0, there are many paint schemes you can choose from or have someone paint one in the colors of your railroad. Bachmann drives have been improved but still will only pull 3 to 5 cars on flat track. More than that may damage the drive but if you want a nice running 4-6-0 you can get the locomotive you want and send it to Barry's Trains in Phoenix, AZ (623-936-6088) and he will install a custom drive to pull any size train you want. It will last a really long time with good lubrication and maintenance. The cost is around 350 dollars. 
Bachmann will send you a catalog if you give them a call at 215-533-1600 and you can talk to them about the 4-6-0. They are available from 9 AM to 4 PM daily (Eastern). Also check out Aristocraft Trains Internet Depot (catalog) for the U 25, GP40 and heavyweight passenger cars. Hope this helps some! G scale is a lot of fun and I hope you will post photos for us to see if you choose to persue this further. Good luck!
Ken c/o Imagination Station Kids on Track Model RR and Safety Program [email protected] Helena, MT


----------



## jonmyrlebailey

Thanks Mr. Railroadinovations Gang Labourer:

I don't want engines with specific road names anyway. I do want accurate scale models of actual locomotives produced. The new engines can either come unmarked and/or I can have a custom model train painter put on my own livery, colors and numbers. 

My model trains will have livery like this:


----------



## Big Ed

*I would love to have this locomotive* 
in G-scale 1:27. I believe the engine in this picture is standard guage. An engine like this would look cute pulling my string of 5 heavyweights. I consider the Pullman heavyweights the most classic of American passenger cars. A rugged, classic, freight diesel road engine like a GP-40 or, a U boat, would also look slick pulling heavyweights. 

What locomotive make/model/year/class is this 4-6-0 TSRR #201? Baldwin? ALCO? Other?



jonmyrlebailey said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Alco-Cooke_builder%27s_plate.jpg



I thought you wanted info on the engine. Sorryhwell:


Yes Alco took them over in 1901, but I believe that engine was built by Cooke. As they were once an independent builder at one time. 


A copy and paste.
American Locomotive Company (ALCO) was formed in 1901 when seven smaller locomotive builders merged with the Schenectady Locomotive Works (Schenectady, NY) in order to compete against the largest locomotive builder of the day, the Baldwin Locomotive Works. The seven locomotive builders were: 


Brooks Locomotive Works - Dunkirk, NY
Cooke Locomotive & Machine Works - Paterson,NJ
Dickson Manufacturing Company - Scranton, PA
Manchester Locomotive Works - Manchester, NH
Pittsburgh Locomotive & Car Works - Pittsburgh, PA
Rhode Island Locomotive Works - Providence, RI
Richmond Locomotive Works - Richmond, VA
TJ take note on your state mentioned there....the mini has some RR history too.:thumbsup:
But not as much as Jersey.


----------



## tjcruiser

Good reminder, Ed! One of these days, JackC and I are going to go putzing around Providence looking for traces of the old RI Loco buildings and the like. I learned recently, too, that the RI division of Alco made their very-high-quality ALCO automobiles here in RI. Didn't last long, though ... ALCO soon realized that there was much more money to be made building trains (which were pre-sold when the frame was erected) rather than building cars ... which required a network of salesmen.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## jonmyrlebailey

Correction: this is a standard-gauge ten-wheeler steam engine and the correct scale for a G-scale layout should be 1:32 for this particular Cooke iron horse and all other standard-gauge rolling stock.

I want a scale model of a "dream train". 

If I were very rich, I would have a life-size train like, brown/black livery and all,this operating along Northwestern Pacific railroad's tracks through California's great Redwood Empire from Novato, CA to Arcata, CA via Willits, CA the home of the Skunks as a passenger excursion train with engineers, conductors, trainboys, brakemen, ticket clerks and other train crewmen dressed in proper old-fashioned uniforms and with first-class dining service. My train would then be titled the "Redwood Express" and be limited to 3 short (5 minute) stops enroute: Petaluma, Santa Rosa and Willits. I or somebody else would have to have the wherewithall also to come up with about $500 million to restore badly-damaged train line, caused by the mudslides of 1997, from Willits to Humboldt County along the Eel River Valley.


----------

